

Are you a zombie? - Serene
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21128221.700-existence-am-i-a-zombie.html?DCMP=NLC-nletter&nsref=mg21128221.700

======
yannis
>Or, he says, if the operators transported you to their reality (which, of
course, may itself be a simulation).

This is what probably happens when hackers die and go to paradise, they are
transported to another computer system. Except of course teleportation would
have been much more interesting.

------
VMG
Also check out Robin Hansons blog: <http://www.overcomingbias.com/>

